# Shows in Michigan?



## derfy1212 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all!  I am brand new to the board, this is my first post.. I was wondering if there are any shows that would include vintage BMX bikes in Michigan?  Thanks and I am looking forward to learning as much as I can here!   

Derfy1212


----------

